# Unlimited contract in freezone



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am thinking of changing jobs. I have an unlimited contract (it is written in the contract: "The employee undertakes to work for the company as *my function* for a period of *unlimited*"). Also, I am in a freezone (Knowledge Village, Tecom).

I started working in this company at the end of August 2013 meaning that I have been working here less than a year.

Having researched the internet, I see a lot of mixed answers but I have two questions:

- Can I leave my job without having completed at least one year?
- I hold an MSc, so the condition to lift the 6 month labor ban is to get a job with at least 12k salary, right?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Also, who knows what the story is with the No Objection Letter. Is that something I will have to get from my employer, or is that something that is not obligatory anymore?

If I move from a freezone company to a non-freezone company, what do I need to keep in mind? And how about from a freezone company to another freezone company, is an simpler process?


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

In a freezone, there is no ban. You can change jobs at any time. Secondly, check your contract to see if there is a non-compete clause in it. If there is one, then it will prohibit you from working in the same freezone for another company for the amount of time specified in that clause. However, it doesnt prevent you from working for a non freezone company, or a company in another freezone.
The NOC from your company is required only if you are taking up a job in another company in the same freezone (competition). But if you are going to a non-free zone firm, that wouldnt be required. All you need is to get them to cancel your visa.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for your answer. That really helps!

I just have another question regarding this. I work in Knowledge Village. If I would find a job in Media City, would that be considered another freezone? Or would it be considered as the same because it is part of Tecom?


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

They are both in the same freezone so limitations would apply. However, I assume that the nature of your job in media city would be different to that in knowledge village. So your employer should not have an issue giving you an NOC, as you wont be going to a 'competitor'. 
Bottom line in any job change, as you may have gathered by now, is to maintain good relations with your company


----------

